# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux what is shell?

## srinu.tenali

tell me differeent types of shells in unix

----------


## daiveet

Bourne shell (sh) 
C shell (csh) 
TC shell (tcsh) 
Korn shell (ksh) 
Bourne Again SHell (bash)

----------


## jaykanthk

Shell is a command line interface. means in a text based operating system.
There are 6 tyepes of shells
Born shell
Korn shell
Bash shell
Csh shell
Tcsh shell
Z shell.

----------

